# Yesterday



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Me and ny oldest son, Tanner (age 11) headed down to Chatham County. Climed unto the box and got ready. At 0710 a young cow horn cruised past not stopping. We watched it and let him pass. About30 minutes later a doe came by but didn't stop. We decided not to shoot her either. Not long after a fawn doe breezed thru. A few minutes later another a unicorn with a nose guard came in to feed. He had one long cow horn on his right side and horn on the left. The left one came out of his head about 2 inches and turned straight toward his nose. It followed his nose all the way to the end of his snout. I would say he could not see out of that eye because of it. We decided not to shoot his either. Then 2 turkeys came thru.

We decided that 0900 woudl be the time to go home. But at 0900 there was a fawn doe, a cow horn and a 4 point eating directly in front of us. We just sat there until they left. They finally decided to leave at around 1000. We were satisfied that we had a great morning even though we had not fired a shot.

I headed back to another stand that evening. Tanner had a youth meeting at church so he stayed at home. I was planning on watching a pile of doe yesterday evening. I generally see 5-15 doe at that stand every evening. Well the deer had other plans. I did not see one single deer. Nothing. I was kinda dissapointed. 

I will hunt another stand in the morning. Wish me luck!!

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Neat*

Sounds like a great day. Maybe next time.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

never heard of anybody calling one a cow horn ..... but hey good luck


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Chatam Cty*

So where were you hunting in Chatam? I have a couple of spots in that area that I hunt.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cowhorn*

A cow horn is when the beams are long and have no tines. Like a bull whos horns protrude foward. Thats what I always called them. No telling what their called else where.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cow Horns*

Most call them spikes. If they are longer and actuall look like a main beam with no points we call them cow horns. If they are short and mostly straight we call them spikes.

I hunt in Chatham County, NC just outside of Siler City, NC. Me and a local contractor have 700 acres leased. I hunt around half and he hunts the other half. 


Darin


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Understood Chatam Co, and Siler City. I also, just hunt properties in Pittsboro and just west of Siler City. Thx


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Siler City*

My land is just west of Siler City a few miles off hwy 64. In the Silk Hope area. 

Going again tomorrow morning if it does not rain too hard.


----------

